# Thank You



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We looked long and hard at the outbacks and it was a tough decision, but we went with a new KZ Durango 305SB. I really enjoy this forum and i hope I can stay to enjoy the great company here. We will be picking up our new 5er this week and I am so excited. Thanks again fourwalls


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new 5'er!!!

Stick around. There are plenty of us SOB's out there!









BTW, Pictures are still required.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

of course you can stick around....

enjoy the new trailer...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats!! Lets see it...


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on the new 5er! I'd be interested to hear your review after you've had it for a while. I have been drooling over those Durangos for a while now and if we ever get another new 5er (we're thinking about buying a cabin instead), it will be a Durango.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations!!

Enjoy and Happy Camping in your new Durango


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on your new Fiver!

One of us Texas Outbackers bought a new Durango last year.....I really like it, too.

Hang around and stay with us. Outbackers is so much more than just ownership of an Outback.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

NO, I ve had enuf of these S.O.B.'s joining our site......................................................only kidding. Enjoy and good luck with your trailer.

John


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> NO, I ve had enuf of these S.O.B.'s joining our site......................................................only kidding. Enjoy and good luck with your trailer.
> 
> John


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new Durango! K-Z makes very nice units. We very nearly bought a Frontier instead of the Outback.

-CC


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations! We want pictures!!!1


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Since I do not know how to shrink the pixels on my camera I will try to take some with my phone and post them asap. That is the only way I have figured out to get them on the site.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats on your new purchase!! - SOB? As I am new, I need to catch up on my acronyms!!








Rick


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

S. ome O. ther B. rand


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

fourwalls said:


> Since I do not know how to shrink the pixels on my camera I will try to take some with my phone and post them asap. That is the only way I have figured out to get them on the site.


Upload them to photobucket.com and then post them here.
Photobucket automatically resizes them for you








Feel free to send me a pm if you need help


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok i just put some pics on photobucket and here is my first try at moving them to here.http://s389.photobucket.com/albums/oo337/fourwalls_2008/?action=view&current=10-15-08_1354.jpg


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

fourwalls said:


> Ok i just put some pics on photobucket and here is my first try at moving them to here.http://s389.photobucket.com/albums/oo337/fourwalls_2008/?action=view&current=10-15-08_1354.jpg


Your tag is not at a fixed location so you can not post the picture directly but I converted your post to a link.

Fourwalls trailer


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you!! You are a wonderful person. I need all the help I can get with this stuff.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Very nice looking 5th wheel! I was in your neck of the woods this week, I traveled past Athens and then on to 33 and headed to 
Hocking Hills for a night, stayed in Logan at the Holiday Inn Express. It was a great stretch of roads through Athens and Hocking
Hills to see the fall colors! You live in a special area around there............. Great place to use that new 5th wheel.

Mark


----------

